# WTB -  BEATER Ramshorn Handlebars



## Baldy Jeff (Jan 26, 2013)

Lookin for a set of rusty, bent, or just plain rough RAMSHORN handlebars - Schwinn, Wald or ?  Will consider any. 
PLEASE email direct - mludwig5@sbcglobal.net
Thanks!


----------



## MAD BRAD (Jan 27, 2013)

*bars*

check e-bay now.  mb


----------



## RickyJ (Feb 6, 2013)

*Ramshorn Handlebars*

There is one on Ebay that is currently at $51.00 in really nice shape


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Feb 8, 2013)

*Thanks, but..............*

I'm more interested in a RUSTY /NASTY set for a "yard art" bike.


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Feb 14, 2013)

*Still lookin......*

Plenty to trade or plain old cash - mludwig5@sbcglobal.net
Thanks!


----------

